# [C#]How to make objects run in a different thread return a value to the main thread?



## Licht

How would i run an object in a separate thread then have that thread return values to the main thread then upon receiving the values how the main thread execute some code?

C# VS'08 Express


----------



## C-bro

http://www.c-sharpcorner.com/UploadF...d-0b39ad885705

There's a decent explanation there. I haven't done any in depth multi-threading though. I dabbled briefly in Java threads but they became a pain.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C-bro* 
http://www.c-sharpcorner.com/UploadF...d-0b39ad885705

There's a decent explanation there. I haven't done any in depth multi-threading though. I dabbled briefly in Java threads but they became a pain.

Doesn't contain an answer to my question and i am already familiar with the things in the article.


----------



## afzsom

Maybe this might be helpful to you...

http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/showtopic35616.htm


----------

